# How do you make a word a link?



## suziquzie (Aug 26, 2008)

Ugh I can't type, can someone change the title to 
How do you make a WORD a link???
sorry.



So if I wanted to make the word "here" a link to here....

Restaurant Menu & Locations

How the heck are you people doing that????


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

OK - directions will follow in next post.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

OK - let's say you have your address already copied.

Type your sentence and when you type the word here, highlight just that word.  Left click the icon above the posting box with the blue ball - it will say "insert link" when your curser is on it.  So...left click then right click in the box and paste your copied link and click ok.

It should then look like this:

here

I hope that made sense.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks KE. 
You're so smart.... I don't care what they say about you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Thanks KE.
> You're so smart.... I don't care what they say about you!



Thanks - this will keep "them" quiet for an hour or two!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2008)

You mean like this


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2008)

Ta Daaaaaaaaaaaaa. My did it!!!!

{{{{{{{Kitchenelf}}}}}}}}}


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 26, 2008)

aren't we all so smart now???? 
she IS great!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> aren't we all so smart now????
> she IS great!


 
Yes we are.....and thank you for asking the question!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2008)

splain that one more time Lucy

kades


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> You mean like this


 

No, no, no, Uncle Bob.

Not this! She wanted here!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> No, no, no, Uncle Bob.
> 
> Not this! She wanted here!


 
Maybe what she really wanted was here   ???


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 26, 2008)

geez louise!!!! 
you guys are too much.


----------



## Angie (Aug 26, 2008)

What about there?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> geez louise!!!!
> you guys are too much.


 

Hey, you know my sister, Louise?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

Angie said:


> What about there?



NO FAIR!  I thought about that this afternoon and couldn't post "there" because a customer came in!  

She could mean yonder! Well, maybe not because that would actually mean there and not here.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh really I meant up down here there or anywhere in between.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## sattie (Aug 27, 2008)

You guys... I can't take you anywhere!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

sattie said:


> You guys... I can't take you anywhere!



Yes you can....you can take us to CRAZY!!!!   It's just right around the corner - not far - not even far enough to have to make a potty stop


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 27, 2008)

No really, you can take me ANYWHERE!!!
Please!!!
p.s. Sattie my 8 yr old is staring over my shoulder saying how much he likes your doggie!


----------



## sattie (Aug 27, 2008)

Awe!!!! How funny!!!! Yea, everyone thinks Binks is cute till they try to pet my little furry pirhanna!!! He is not very socialized...  My bad!

Tell him that Binks says "Rrrrank-You!"


----------



## deelady (Aug 27, 2008)

let me try.....here... did I do it???


----------



## deelady (Aug 27, 2008)

awww man!.....ok one more try!

here


----------



## deelady (Aug 27, 2008)

woohoo! I did it, learn something new every day!!

Thanks!


----------

